# Is my Uber career over? Deactivated.



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated. 

So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Wasn't doing it much anyway.


That's why your rating is 4.4


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


That's too bad, but one door closes , another one opens. What about Lyft ? But it sounds like you really didn't care.
Maybe you can go on an Uber Jax
rant.
And Uber's rating on Yelp is 2 out of 5 stars, do don't feel bad.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

I will not kiss ass at these rates. Uber charges no frills prices and I will give no frills service. These customers cannot even look you in the eye anymore. They live in the NYC metro area and they are paying what a taxi charges IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY. What? Change the radio station? **** no this is my car and I love Howard Stern. You thirsty ? Open your mouth and let me piss in it. Mints ? **** you this is a rideSHARE, You don't own this car I DO. You are a ****ing cheap guest like my Uncle who drinks all the booze when he comes over and never pays for shit.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> I will not kiss ass at these rates. Uber charges no frills prices and I will give no frills service. These customers cannot even look you in the eye anymore. They live in the NYC metro area and they are paying what a taxi charges IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY. What? Change the radio station? **** no this is my car and I love Howard Stern. You thirsty ? Open your mouth and let me piss in it. Mints ? **** you this is a rideSHARE, You don't own this car I DO. You are a ****ing cheap guest like my Uncle who drinks all the booze when he comes over and never pays for shit.


. 
Funniest post in a long time. love it


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

When I got that email two months ago, I gave myself two dozen minimum fare rides. Cost me $1.60 each, so I spent like $35, still a lot cheaper than their classes. My rating is back above 4.60.

Proves that the rating system is total B.S. since it's so easy to manipulate.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> I will not kiss ass at these rates. Uber charges no frills prices and I will give no frills service. These customers cannot even look you in the eye anymore. They live in the NYC metro area and they are paying what a taxi charges IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY. What? Change the radio station? **** no this is my car and I love Howard Stern. You thirsty ? Open your mouth and let me piss in it. Mints ? **** you this is a rideSHARE, You don't own this car I DO. You are a ****ing cheap guest like my Uncle who drinks all the booze when he comes over and never pays for shit.


I watched this cheap budget movie once. The cousin always needed something. They called him "Sponge" and were disappointed he showed up uninvited.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> I will not kiss ass at these rates. Uber charges no frills prices and I will give no frills service. These customers cannot even look you in the eye anymore. They live in the NYC metro area and they are paying what a taxi charges IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY. What? Change the radio station? **** no this is my car and I love Howard Stern. You thirsty ? Open your mouth and let me piss in it. Mints ? **** you this is a rideSHARE, You don't own this car I DO. You are a ****ing cheap guest like my Uncle who drinks all the booze when he comes over and never pays for shit.


Another satisfied Uber lifer.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> I will not kiss ass at these rates. Uber charges no frills prices and I will give no frills service. These customers cannot even look you in the eye anymore. They live in the NYC metro area and they are paying what a taxi charges IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY. What? Change the radio station? **** no this is my car and I love Howard Stern. You thirsty ? Open your mouth and let me piss in it. Mints ? **** you this is a rideSHARE, You don't own this car I DO. You are a ****ing cheap guest like my Uncle who drinks all the booze when he comes over and never pays for shit.


Hey UberxN.J.sucks!

You are in an interesting space, tell us, were you once in customer service? Has this journey that UBER has sent you on culminated where pissing in a riders parched mouth is a fair and equitable service outcome for the money they pay?

You've probably been in a job in the past where you have had "serve" customers who have been grateful and well mannered. . But you have never met such a collective group, of ungrateful, entitled, rude folk ever, courtesy of UBER's training and conditioning of riders.

Uber sends a a strong message that they are the cheapest. Then it further devalues the driver by dropping rates. Then UBER'S CEO points an accusing finger at all his drivers saying they are the only reason why UBERX is so expensive!

So many X drivers do a great job (albeit on a platform that shouldn't exist). To be constantly shit on by Uber management will only breed the same sentiment that UberxN.J.sucks expresses.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> I will not kiss ass at these rates. Uber charges no frills prices and I will give no frills service. These customers cannot even look you in the eye anymore. They live in the NYC metro area and they are paying what a taxi charges IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY. What? Change the radio station? **** no this is my car and I love Howard Stern. You thirsty ? Open your mouth and let me piss in it. Mints ? **** you this is a rideSHARE, You don't own this car I DO. You are a ****ing cheap guest like my Uncle who drinks all the booze when he comes over and never pays for shit.


I must confess, I did pass out mints at one time. I got a fantastic deal on a huge box of them. They're jumbo mints, and I used to break them down to bite-sized pieces. One mint would treat several nights worth of riders. They go by the name 'Urinal Cakes.' I bet they'd go good with your piss-in-the-mouth thirst-quencher. Nothing but the best for the discerning Uber elite.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I got a fantastic deal on a huge box of them.


You bought a box of them? I just get mine one at a time....but they are slightly used.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I got a call from uber tonight. I was deactived a few days ago. We had a conversation and he was pretty understanding, he said my rating had dropped to 4.73 because of "comments" I made. I have no idea what I did. Anyways he reactivated me which at these rates doesn't mean much but chasing late night surges while I do lyft.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I got a call from uber tonight. I was deactived a few days ago. We had a conversation and he was pretty understanding, he said my rating had dropped to 4.73 because of "comments" I made. I have no idea what I did. Anyways he reactivated me which at these rates doesn't mean much but chasing late night surges while I do lyft.


Sounds like a passenger complain about something you said.
What did you do?
Spill the beans.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Sounds like a passenger complain about something you said.


Some (most) of these passengers are such entitled pricks. God forbid you should rain on their 5 star experience at less than mass transit prices by mentioning how ****ed up Fuber is or the Chinese child labor issues. Just say happy things and give the passengers presents like bottled water, mints and blow jobs.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I got a call from uber tonight. I was deactived a few days ago. We had a conversation and he was pretty understanding, he said my rating had dropped to 4.73 because of "comments" I made. I have no idea what I did. Anyways he reactivated me which at these rates doesn't mean much but chasing late night surges while I do lyft.


I think it 'means' that right now they need every driver that'll work for them. I know you're a good driver, but I'd bet right now, especially, they won't be too anxious to run off anyone that's willing to work practically free. When you're advertising $14 & $10 as your guarantees, I mean come on, you've got nuthin' to bring to the table. Honestly, it would only (maybe) be worth it at $14/hour if I had only the regular tax deductions coming from my earnings. No Uber, and no gas and other car expenses. With zero benefits, even that is pretty bad. So, their $14 'guarantee' needs to be doubled and then some!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> When I got that email two months ago, I gave myself two dozen minimum fare rides. Cost me $1.60 each, so I spent like $35, still a lot cheaper than their classes. My rating is back above 4.60.
> 
> Proves that the rating system is total B.S. since it's so easy to manipulate.


You must have been reading 'how to manipulate Uber in return' on this subject huh?

Good yob!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Sounds like a passenger complain about something you said.
> What did you do?
> Spill the beans.


Yes, do tell. I like hearing bizarre things Uber drivers do. I know you're a normal guy though, so just make up a story, I'm bored. I seem to have a lot more free time on my hands these days.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I must confess, I did pass out mints at one time. I got a fantastic deal on a huge box of them. They're jumbo mints, and I used to break them down to bite-sized pieces. One mint would treat several nights worth of riders. They go by the name 'Urinal Cakes.' I bet they'd go good with your piss-in-the-mouth thirst-quencher. Nothing but the best for the discerning Uber elite.


Aww...the Kentucky Breath Mint! I never liked the film they leave on my teeth. Good thing most of your clientele only have that one tooth to worry about! I kid, I kid. Born in raised in Owensboro, so I've had all the KY jokes thrown at me.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Aww...the Kentucky Breath Mint! I never liked the film they leave on my teeth. Good thing most of your clientele only have that one tooth to worry about! I kid, I kid. Born in raised in Owensboro, so I've had all the KY jokes thrown at me.


Hee Haw! If you don't have thick skin coming from Ky. you're in fer a rough life!  The first time I was in NYC (every time come to think of it), when someone would ask me where I was from, and I said Kentucky, they got a smile on their face. I didn't even have to say nuthin.'

You aren't Johnny Depp by any chance are you? I know he was born in Owensboro. I figured that $100,000/year might look mighty attractive to a lot of people. I hear Stevie Wonder is driving for Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a buddy of mine that sez he's from Pennsyltucky.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Roogy said:


> My paycheck last week was $12.


So you probably only did what like 90 hours and 70 -80 rides?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Wh


Sydney Uber said:


> Hey UberxN.J.sucks!
> 
> You are in an interesting space, tell us, were you once in customer service? Has this journey that UBER has sent you on culminated where pissing in a riders parched mouth is a fair and equitable service outcome for the money they pay?
> 
> ...


When I open my Uber rider app the motto reads "Your personal driver" which they need to ditch.

Pop up ads for Uber read "Cheap, reliable, fast rides" which is more appropriate.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Their motto should be "rides are cheap and we make sure to sodomize our drivers on a daily basis so they don't need a tip they already got the whole shalaley"


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Wh
> 
> When I open my Uber rider app the motto reads "Your personal driver" which they need to ditch.
> 
> Pop up ads for Uber read "Cheap, reliable, fast rides" which is more appropriate.


I always had a problem with that 'personal driver' shit too. That sounds more as if you're truly someone's dedicated driver. Like a professional chauffeur perhaps. Instead you're everyone's *****.

Uber- Jump on in and start ****ing your driver. Make sure he Spotifies you, feeds you, burps you, and offers up some sparkling mineral water for that mighty thirst you worked-up slamming it to him. Don't forget to rate him afterwards.

Uber - Everyone's *****


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Some (most) of these passengers are such entitled pricks. God forbid you should rain on their 5 star experience at less than mass transit prices by mentioning how ****ed up Fuber is or the Chinese child labor issues. Just say happy things and give the passengers presents like bottled water, mints and blow jobs.


Chicago Tribune Headline
"UberX Driver Sues Uber - Doctor confirms Oral Tinea caused by toe-sucking Riders".


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Yes, do tell. I like hearing bizarre things Uber drivers do. I know you're a normal guy though, so just make up a story, I'm bored. I seem to have a lot more free time on my hands these days.


Heres a not made up uber driver story on twitter. Driver rearends a police car. Cops get out and search his car, drugs are found in glove box. SMH


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Heres a not made up uber driver story on twitter. Driver rearends a police car. Cops get out and search his car, drugs are found in glove box. SMH


Here's another on twitter. Driver asks pax if it's ok to stop for a pizza on way to drop off pax. I commented "Uber pays drivers so little, they have to deliver pizza as they do fares".


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

observer said:


> Here's another on twitter. Driver asks pax if it's ok to stop for a pizza on way to drop off pax. I commented "Uber pays drivers so little, they have to deliver pizza as they do fares".


http://m.nydailynews.com/new-york/n...-taxi-cruiser-midtown-article-1.2075639#bmb=1


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Some (most) of these passengers are such entitled pricks. God forbid you should rain on their 5 star experience at less than mass transit prices by mentioning how ****ed up Fuber is or the Chinese child labor issues. Just say happy things and give the passengers presents like bottled water, mints and blow jobs.


 Dont forget to swallow, that is the real 5 star experience


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Is my Uber career over? Deactivated.


It's not just a career. It's a vehicle equity exchange program. The interest is paid in labor when you drive for free.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Dont forget to swallow, that is the real 5 star experience


China is even worse;

http://qz.com/327117/taxi-hailing-apps-like-uber-are-sparking-cab-driver-strikes-across-china/

"Rickshaw Boys," a good name for Uber drivers


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> That's why your rating is 4.4


Because pax are spoiled little brats.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


Just curious.. how many rides total would you say you had? Didn't you just start driving not too long ago? What's particularly interesting is that the 4.40 is over just a two week period. What is/was your overall rating? This is the first that I'm hearing of "When your recent two week rating falls below..." deactivation. New Uber policy??


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I want a really good deactivation story. If I wasnt young, educated, skilled and employed (not Uber) I think I'd want the title of best deactivation. because I hate Uber and lyft with a serious passion. Promise me the ability to do the gig I love in my new car which I bought purposefully to uber and a near six figure salary only to find out it was a lie that delivers a $3/hr pittance in a dangerous work environment. This type of misleading , lieing, scumbag bs deserves serious retaliation and consequences of the highest magnitude ****ing possible. Fuber....


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> I want a really good deactivation story. If I wasnt young, educated, skilled and employed (not Uber) I think I'd want the title of best deactivation. because I hate Uber and lyft with a serious passion. Promise me the ability to do the gig I love in my new car which I bought purposefully to uber and a near six figure salary only to find out it was a lie that delivers a $3/hr pittance in a dangerous work environment. This type of misleading , lieing, scumbag bs deserves serious retaliation and consequences of the highest magnitude ****ing possible. Fuber....


You summed it really well. Not sure I could do the $3/hour in Louisville now though. Misleading, lying, scumbag, bs - yep, spot on!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

grams777 said:


> It's not just a career. It's a vehicle equity exchange program. The interest is paid in labor when you drive for free.


But you're part of 'the next big thing.' Surely that means something? You could wind up on aTV newscast for illegally operating a taxi service, or maybe get spit on by a 'c' list celebrity someday.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Chicago Tribune Headline
> "UberX Driver Sues Uber - Doctor confirms Oral Tinea caused by toe-sucking Riders".


So, uh, what's toe-sucking paying these days anyway? I'm asking for a friend of mine.

Now what? A passenger was sucking the drivers toe(s)? What? Uber is just ****ed-up from square one. I'd believe anything negative, if Uber is mentioned.


----------



## UberVW (Jan 13, 2015)

you guys crack me up, but **** you and UBER [ just kidding about you guys] **** UBER


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Some (most) of these passengers are such entitled pricks. God forbid you should rain on their 5 star experience at less than mass transit prices by mentioning how ****ed up Fuber is or the Chinese child labor issues. Just say happy things and give the passengers presents like bottled water, mints and blow jobs.


Did you read the article about the guy who got $50,000 in free rides from uber by sharing his code? He got caught because he rated a driver 1*, and apparently Uber looks into 1* ratings. This prick was getting rides for free and still rating drivers as if it's a privilege to drive his entitled ass around!

http://www.businessinsider.com/blake-jareds-50000-uber-credit-free-rides-for-life-2014-4


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Did you read the article about the guy who got $50,000 in free rides from uber by sharing his code? He got caught because he rated a driver 1*, and apparently Uber looks into 1* ratings. This prick was getting rides for free and still rating drivers as if it's a privilege to drive his entitled ass around!
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/blake-jareds-50000-uber-credit-free-rides-for-life-2014-4


Sydney Black rates are the most expensive in the world (still 30-70% below traditional Limos) There have been dozens of "new riders" I've welcomed aboard noting their 5 Star rating and asking about the weird name on their account.

"Nah"! They reply, "we've been riding for months"!

"How do you find it, a bit pricey I guess after the promos run out?"

There's usually a laugh when they explain how there is an untapped reserve of free UBER rides. They say they're doing drivers a favour as there are a lot of folk onto the rort/ scam, riding around for free whilst UBER coughs up the fare on their behalf.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Sydney Black rates are the most expensive in the world (still 30-70% below traditional Limos) There have been dozens of "new riders" I've welcomed aboard noting their 5 Star rating and asking about the weird name on their account.
> 
> "Nah"! They reply, "we've been riding for months"!
> 
> ...


Anything to inflate the books, at least until the IPO is released.
Who cares, the middle class investors will pay for all of it...... eventually.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Hee Haw! If you don't have thick skin coming from Ky. you're in fer a ruff life!  The first time I was in NYC (every time come to think of it), when someone would ask me where I was from, and I said Kentucky, they got a smile on their face. I didn't even have to say nuthin.'
> 
> You aren't Johnny Depp by any chance are you? I know he was born in Owensboro. I figured that $100,000/year might look mighty attractive to a lot of people. I hear Stevie Wonder is driving for Uber.


With the new lower rates, shouldn't that be $112,000/year (right, with the 12% increase in demand). But Stevie did drive for a while...he was deactivated due to a low rating. Biggest complaint was that riders were freaked out by his windshield being blacked-out. On the up side, comments did indicate he did a good job at looking to the left and the right for traffic.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

(I'm gay and black). During my time at uber, I have Been ****ed in the ass sans lube and ******IZED quite viciously. I would say wear your deactivation with pride. That deactivation is like the jail record Martin Luther King received. Apparently, you told some asshole passenger how to act in your car.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> That's why your rating is 4.4


Can you explain what is meant by this? ...as in ...it isn't second nature and can't do trips with eyes closed, or, ...there is an indirect uberfied correlation between ratings and the hours you put in?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> (I'm gay and black). During my time at uber, I have ****ed in the ass sans lube and ******IZED quite viciously. I would say wear your deactivation with pride. That deactivation is like the jail record Martin Luther King received. Apparently, you told some asshole passenger how to act in your car.


Wait...you "*have *****ed" or "have *been *****ed"? Because that's the difference of whether one drives for Uber ("have *been *****ed") or one who works for Uber ("*have *****ed"). And way to bring down the accomplishments of MLK. I don't think there's even the slightest of comparison between what MLK endured and what we endure as Uber drivers.

I do appreciate, however, that you were upfront with being gay and black, because we'd hate to jump your shit for using the term "******ized". Did I spell that correctly? Does it have to be in all caps, or can I use it with just a capital "N" or maybe all small caps? My opinion...you need to keep that filth off UP.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Just curious.. how many rides total would you say you had? Didn't you just start driving not too long ago? What's particularly interesting is that the 4.40 is over just a two week period. What is/was your overall rating? This is the first that I'm hearing of "When your recent two week rating falls below..." deactivation. New Uber policy??


I did 60 rides in total since I began in late October. My overall rating is 4.69 per the partners.uber site. Prior to NYE my rating was 4.85 at partners.uber. I did 14 rides on NYE.

Yeah I also had not heard of this "recent two week rating" criteria. I suspect it may be a new thing to funnel more drivers into their $50 "7x7 executive training" class.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I did 60 rides in total since I began in late October. My overall rating is 4.69 per the partners.uber site. Prior to NYE my rating was 4.85 at partners.uber. I did 14 rides on NYE.
> 
> Yeah I also had not heard of this "recent two week rating" criteria. I suspect it may be a new thing to funnel more drivers into their $50 "7x7 executive training" class.


Also interesting about this new two week criteria is it ignores small sample size. You could make 6 trips, get five 5's and one 1-star, and that's a 4.33. Uber can (and probably will) deactivate a driver for a single 1-star ride under this new criteria.

People here have said if you even get a whiff that a fare might go south, cancel and drive off. That's even more crucial to follow now. I know on NYE I ignored this advice on one ride. I went to the pickup point, which looked like a solid address, texted the pax after I arrived "I'm outside", then the pax called and said she and her friends were two miles away at "8th and stewart" and that they had not dropped the pin at the address I was at. At that point I should have "cancelled - rider no show", but I was more worried about uber's 2 fares per hour requirement for the guarantee. High probability I got a 1-star for that fare. With small sample sizes, getting a single 1 has a big impact.


----------



## buber (Nov 3, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.





Roogy said:


> Also interesting about this new two week criteria is it ignores small sample size. You could make 6 trips, get five 5's and one 1-star, and that's a 4.33. Uber can (and probably will) deactivate a driver for a single 1-star ride under this new criteria.
> 
> People here have said if you even get a whiff that a fare might go south, cancel and drive off. That's even more crucial to follow now. I know on NYE I ignored this advice on one ride. I went to the pickup point, which looked like a solid address, texted the pax after I arrived "I'm outside", then the pax called and said she and her friends were two miles away at "8th and stewart" and that they had not dropped the pin at the address I was at. At that point I should have "cancelled - rider no show", but I was more worried about uber's 2 fares per hour requirement for the guarantee. High probability I got a 1-star for that fare. With small sample sizes, getting a single 1 has a big impact.


Roogy, are you going to return the Uber phone?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Did you read the article about the guy who got $50,000 in free rides from uber by sharing his code? He got caught because he rated a driver 1*, and apparently Uber looks into 1* ratings. This prick was getting rides for free and still rating drivers as if it's a privilege to drive his entitled ass around!
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/blake-jareds-50000-uber-credit-free-rides-for-life-2014-4


Yes uber will reply quickly, a driver came to pick up my mom yesterday and she did what in the taxi industry is called "rapid metering" I give her a 1 star with comment, "uber driver arrived and quickly begin and ended trip and left, without calling or texing" got back reply in 25minutes.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

buber said:


> Roogy, are you going to return the Uber phone?


I was using my own iphone, not uber's phone.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Wait...you "*have *****ed" or "have *been *****ed"? Because that's the difference of whether one drives for Uber ("have *been *****ed") or one who works for Uber ("*have *****ed"). And way to bring down the accomplishments of MLK. I don't think there's even the slightest of comparison between what MLK endured and what we endure as Uber drivers.
> 
> I do appreciate, however, that you were upfront with being gay and black, because we'd hate to jump your shit for using the term "******ized". Did I spell that correctly? Does it have to be in all caps, or can I use it with just a capital "N" or maybe all small caps? My opinion...you need to keep that filth off UP.


I was ****ed. Sorry, since doing this, I've only been a power bottom.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Wait...you "*have *****ed" or "have *been *****ed"? Because that's the difference of whether one drives for Uber ("have *been *****ed") or one who works for Uber ("*have *****ed"). And way to bring down the accomplishments of MLK. I don't think there's even the slightest of comparison between what MLK endured and what we endure as Uber drivers.
> 
> I do appreciate, however, that you were upfront with being gay and black, because we'd hate to jump your shit for using the term "******ized". Did I spell that correctly? Does it have to be in all caps, or can I use it with just a capital "N" or maybe all small caps? My opinion...you need to keep that filth off UP.


Also, MLK and the civil rights movement did address the bullshit pay of that period. the term ******ized is appropriate because creating low pay environments that simultaneously create humiliation and thriving narcissistic tendencies were also addressed during the civil rights movement. (A person who believes they're better than someone else because of complexion is equally as narcissistic as someone who believes they should be chauffeured for damn near free) The difference this time is that industry has turned the entire country into ******ized laborers. Yes, ******s now come in every single shade, even yours.


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


F Uber they did you a favor. They can eat my cornhole.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Yes uber will reply quickly, a driver came to pick up my mom yesterday and she did what in the taxi industry is called "rapid metering" I give her a 1 star with comment, "uber driver arrived and quickly begin and ended trip and left, without calling or texing" got back reply in 25minutes.


I like the people here who tell you to do a "ghost ride ", if the client doesn't come down quickly,start the trip and drive away, and the client will cancel. What if they don't cancel ? Some really stupid advice on here.


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I like the people here who tell you to do a "ghost ride ", if the client doesn't come down quickly,start the trip and drive away, and the client will cancel. What if they don't cancel ? Some really stupid advice on here.


F the client and Uber. They will cancel and make this bullshit Uber company look like crap. 
Going to do my first gost ride now...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Aceves said:


> F the client and Uber. They will cancel and make this bullshit Uber company look like crap.
> Going to do my first gost ride now...


Make sure you request a fly by...


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Also interesting about this new two week criteria is it ignores small sample size. You could make 6 trips, get five 5's and one 1-star, and that's a 4.33. Uber can (and probably will) deactivate a driver for a single 1-star ride under this new criteria.
> 
> People here have said if you even get a whiff that a fare might go south, cancel and drive off. That's even more crucial to follow now. I know on NYE I ignored this advice on one ride. I went to the pickup point, which looked like a solid address, texted the pax after I arrived "I'm outside", then the pax called and said she and her friends were two miles away at "8th and stewart" and that they had not dropped the pin at the address I was at. At that point I should have "cancelled - rider no show", but I was more worried about uber's 2 fares per hour requirement for the guarantee. High probability I got a 1-star for that fare. With small sample sizes, getting a single 1 has a big impact.


wow i wonder if they are doing that for real.? That would be crazy


----------



## ashy (Jul 16, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> I will not kiss ass at these rates. Uber charges no frills prices and I will give no frills service. These customers cannot even look you in the eye anymore. They live in the NYC metro area and they are paying what a taxi charges IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY. What? Change the radio station? **** no this is my car and I love Howard Stern. You thirsty ? Open your mouth and let me piss in it. Mints ? **** you this is a rideSHARE, You don't own this car I DO. You are a ****ing cheap guest like my Uncle who drinks all the booze when he comes over and never pays for shit.


Very funny


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey UberxN.J.sucks!
> 
> You are in an interesting space, tell us, were you once in customer service? Has this journey that UBER has sent you on culminated where pissing in a riders parched mouth is a fair and equitable service outcome for the money they pay?
> 
> ...


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

I am going to be honest, I have been in the service industry forever. But 15 months ago when I started working for Uber I enjoyed it and enjoyed the customers most of the time. With the rate cuts and customers that Uber has molded into the cheapest people on the planet, the service side of me is finished. IN THIS COUNTRY I HAVE NEVER SEEN A COMPANY GIVE THE BEST SERVICE AT THE BEST PRICE. IT IS NOT POSSIBLE, THE BUSINESS MODEL WILL NOT WORK UNLESS YOU OWN NONE OF THE EQUIPMENT AND GET TO MAKE THE PRICE.

I AM SURE UBERX WILL NOT SURVIVE IN ITS CURRENT FORM, THE CARS WILL DIE AND THE NEWBIE POOL WILL DRY UP, SO WE WILL GET THE LAST LAUGH HERE.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

You are correct. They've taken no risk and set the price. People who continue to work for them are fools or ******s.

I AM SURE UBERX WILL NOT SURVIVE IN ITS CURRENT FORM, THE CARS WILL DIE AND THE NEWBIE POOL WILL DRY UP, SO WE WILL GET THE LAST LAUGH HERE.[/QUOTE]


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Also interesting about this new two week criteria is it ignores small sample size. You could make 6 trips, get five 5's and one 1-star, and that's a 4.33. Uber can (and probably will) deactivate a driver for a single 1-star ride under this new criteria.
> 
> People here have said if you even get a whiff that a fare might go south, cancel and drive off. That's even more crucial to follow now. I know on NYE I ignored this advice on one ride. I went to the pickup point, which looked like a solid address, texted the pax after I arrived "I'm outside", then the pax called and said she and her friends were two miles away at "8th and stewart" and that they had not dropped the pin at the address I was at. At that point I should have "cancelled - rider no show", but I was more worried about uber's 2 fares per hour requirement for the guarantee. High probability I got a 1-star for that fare. With small sample sizes, getting a single 1 has a big impact.[/


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I


gregthedriver said:


> Their motto should be "rides are cheap and we make sure to sodomize our drivers on a daily basis so they don't need a tip they already got the whole shalaley"


I think it should read "Give the driver the correct destination, keep your trap shut and enjoy the CHEAP ride (it's not your car)". I'm starting to believe the cabbies reason for always gabbing on their Bluetooth here is to ignore the pax block-by-block orders.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> I am going to be honest, I have been in the service industry forever. But 15 months ago when I started working for Uber I enjoyed it and enjoyed the customers most of the time. With the rate cuts and customers that Uber has molded into the cheapest people on the planet, the service side of me is finished. IN THIS COUNTRY I HAVE NEVER SEEN A COMPANY GIVE THE BEST SERVICE AT THE BEST PRICE. IT IS NOT POSSIBLE, THE BUSINESS MODEL WILL NOT WORK UNLESS YOU OWN NONE OF THE EQUIPMENT AND GET TO MAKE THE PRICE.
> 
> I AM SURE UBERX WILL NOT SURVIVE IN ITS CURRENT FORM, THE CARS WILL DIE AND THE NEWBIE POOL WILL DRY UP, SO WE WILL GET THE LAST LAUGH HERE.


 Hi UberxN.J.sucks, thanks for being open, and that sadly hilarious first post on this thread of yours. I gotta say for me, when the written word transcends into something like an R Rated Monty Python comedy skit, I laugh till I choke or pee (just a little wet spot OK!)

You point out something interesting, you've been in customer service for 15 years. Its taken UBER and its business strategy perhaps 15 months to totally burn you up.

Uber has sucked out the last of your charity towards sometimes difficult customers.

We do expect being treated badly now and again by the odd arsehole customer, but to have your face constantly shoved in shit by the Company that depends on your labour and goodwill to grow is just too much to bear.

The rate cuts are soul destroying to so many. UBER truly is the most shameful company that has EVER existed in modern times.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> UBER truly is the most shameful company that has EVER existed in modern times


I'm sure it's a close second.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I always had a problem with that 'personal driver' shit too. That sounds more as if you're truly someone's dedicated driver. Like a professional chauffeur perhaps. Instead you're everyone's *****.
> 
> Uber- Jump on in and start ****ing your driver. Make sure he Spotifies you, feeds you, burps you, and offers up some sparkling mineral water for that mighty thirst you worked-up slamming it to him. Don't forget to rate him afterwards.
> 
> Uber - Everyone's *****


I really think when they see that motto when opening the app to request a ride is where all these demands start loading up in their brain like....."First we're stopping at Walgreens then I have two more stops" etc. I had a real live younger version of Driving Miss Daisy in the backseat yesterday. It was the longest mile in my short Uber career and could have cared less if it were my last.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> With the new lower rates, shouldn't that be $112,000/year (right, with the 12% increase in demand). But Stevie did drive for a while...he was deactivated due to a low rating. Biggest complaint was that riders were freaked out by his windshield being blacked-out. On the up side, comments did indicate he did a good job at looking to the left and the right for traffic.


LOL


----------



## Skullchik (Jan 15, 2015)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


Good for you! Uber is stupid.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I really think when they see that motto when opening the app to request a ride is where all these demands start loading up in their brain like....."First we're stopping at Walgreens then I have two more stops" etc. I had a real live younger version of Driving Miss Daisy in the backseat yesterday. It was the longest mile in my short Uber career and could have cared less if it were my last.


They want Champagne service for Budweiser prices, the world doesn't work like that.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> They want Champagne service for Budweiser prices, the world doesn't work like that.


More like pruno prices.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I'm sure it's a close second.


What's your number one most horrid company NYC?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> They want Champagne service for Budweiser prices, the world doesn't work like that.


Budweiser? Try moonshine.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What's your number one most horrid company NYC?


You said uber is the worst company in the world , so you tell me.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


When your title said career, that's when I stopped reading. Really you seriously though uber could be a career.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> When your title said career, that's when I stopped reading. Really you seriously though uber could be a career.


Uber isn't a career?


----------



## KG4ICN (Jan 3, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Budweiser? Try moonshine.


Have you tried a ******* Corona? A PBR with lime? Damn good too!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

KG4ICN said:


> Have you tried a ******* Corona? A PBR with lime? Damn good too!


They both give me the schlitz.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> They both give me the schlitz.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I did 60 rides in total since I began in late October. My overall rating is 4.69 per the partners.uber site. Prior to NYE my rating was 4.85 at partners.uber. I did 14 rides on NYE.
> 
> Yeah I also had not heard of this "recent two week rating" criteria. I suspect it may be a new thing to funnel more drivers into their $50 "7x7 executive training" class.


So basically you got 'fired' for working on New Years Eve because of taking low ratings from drunk / surge rides.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

grams777 said:


> So basically you got 'fired' for working on New Years Eve because of taking low ratings from drunk / surge rides.


It's best to work at a regular company or to start your own app. Many community colleges teach these skills.


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> wow i wonder if they are doing that for real.? That would be crazy


**** Uber


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> They want Champagne service for Budweiser prices, the world doesn't work like that.


Don not disrespect Budwiser like that again


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

$hitcago was high as a kite tonight starting at 8pm. My car was TRASHED by 9:15. 

I got a "drive to pinpoint" request. I backed up and landed right on it. Called the pax and said there was no address but I landed right on your pinpoint right at the corner of x and x. He said something about "the address is......." so I said "I'm not driving 1/2 mile around one way streets to find you, I'm directly on your pinpoint at the corner". He arrives with his posse high as a kite, jumps in the front seat (the only time I allow this when 4 pax), immediately sneezes snot in his bare hands, turns up my radio then turns up some video on his iPhone to level 158 volume. I turned the radio volume down with the steering wheel button (he can have ONE noise source, not two). His pax guests are silent and watching this unfold while he runs the show for his $3.98 billed to his credit card. We sat for 3 mins. while he decided on the destination. First it was someplace on Halsted/Division then it was amended to Halsted/Diversey (walking distance). He sneezed coke snot in his hands again and reached for my radio button again and I brushed his arm away from my controls, grabbed the Lysol can and started spraying. His backseat "guests" did say "Thank You" when dropping them off. 

Let me tell you about the coke tramps causing dangerous situations in MY car right after this ride. She said her "boyfriend" works for "Uber corporate" after demanding THREE (3) dangerous u-turns to get them to the drug hub quicker in Wicker Park. I told her to have her "boyfriend" call me tomorrow a.m., and her Dad as well.

This company WILL fail here very soon.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh My said:


> $hitcago was high as a kite tonight starting at 8pm. My car was TRASHED by 9:15.
> 
> I got a "drive to pinpoint" request. I backed up and landed right on it. Called the pax and said there was no address but I landed right on your pinpoint right at the corner of x and x. He said something about "the address is......." so I said "I'm not driving 1/2 mile around one way streets to find you, I'm directly on your pinpoint at the corner". He arrives with his posse high as a kite, jumps in the front seat (the only time I allow this when 4 pax), immediately sneezes snot in his bare hands, turns up my radio then turns up some video on his iPhone to level 158 volume. I turned the radio volume down with the steering wheel button (he can have ONE noise source, not two). His pax guests are silent and watching this unfold while he runs the show for his $3.98 billed to his credit card. We sat for 3 mins. while he decided on the destination. First it was someplace on Halsted/Division then it was amended to Halsted/Diversey (walking distance). He sneezed coke snot in his hands again and reached for my radio button again and I brushed his arm away from my controls, grabbed the Lysol can and started spraying. His backseat "guests" did say "Thank You" when dropping them off.
> 
> ...


Lol, typical uber garbage customers.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Lol, typical uber garbage customers.


She said something about "don't you care about your driver rating?" after requesting the radio station be changed twice and the route be changed three times within the first quarter mile. Asking me VERY personal, inappropriate questions too. I asked if she cared about her rider rating and she went silent and pretended she was dialing her peeps.

If her "boyfriend" works for "Uber corporate" where was he tonight? Responding to customer complaint emails or out with his other coke tramp?

If anyone associated with this mess named "Haley" works for Uber, yes we are through.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh My said:


> She said something about "don't you care about your driver rating?" after requesting the radio station be changed twice and the route be changed three times within the first quarter mile. Asking me VERY personal, inappropriate questions too. I asked if she cared about her rider rating and she went silent and pretended she was dialing her peeps.
> 
> If her "boyfriend" works for "Uber corporate" where was he tonight? Responding to customer complaint emails or out with his other coke tramp?
> 
> If anyone associated with this mess named "Haley" works for Uber, yes we are through.


I think your first mistake was picking them up, but I guess you 
didn't know till it was too late.

EDIT: Now that I think about it, you shouldn't have made three dangerous U turns for them, if you get a ticket or have an accident, that's on you. Don't let people take control of your car, you're driving. 
If a cop stopped you, what would you say, they told me to do it ??

Here's your ticket.....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh My said:


> If anyone associated with this mess named "Haley" works for Uber, yes we are through.


**** Haley, her boyfriend and Fuber. Glad you chose not to kiss their asses.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I had just dropped off the BEST rider at xxx Maple St, turned the corner and got a p/u request at the same xxx Maple St. Yes, my mistake. I WILL remember this address and it's a shame the decent customers will have to suffer.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> **** Haley, her boyfriend and Fuber. Glad you chose not to kiss their asses.


And **** her friends $9.98 trilby and cheap shoes.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I think your first mistake was picking them up, but I guess you
> didn't know till it was too late.
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think about it, you shouldn't have made three dangerous U turns for them, if you get a ticket or have an accident, that's on you. Don't let people take control of your car, you're driving.
> ...


Correct! That's why I slammed on the brakes the minute they said "let us out, we're calling another driver" right at the ****ing bus stop where they belonged.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Correct! That's why I slammed on the brakes the minute they said "let us out, we're calling another driver" right at the ****ing bus stop where they belonged.


I hope they froze their ass off


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh My said:


> $hitcago was high as a kite tonight starting at 8pm. My car was TRASHED by 9:15.
> 
> I got a "drive to pinpoint" request. I backed up and landed right on it. Called the pax and said there was no address but I landed right on your pinpoint right at the corner of x and x. He said something about "the address is......." so I said "I'm not driving 1/2 mile around one way streets to find you, I'm directly on your pinpoint at the corner". He arrives with his posse high as a kite, jumps in the front seat (the only time I allow this when 4 pax), immediately sneezes snot in his bare hands, turns up my radio then turns up some video on his iPhone to level 158 volume. I turned the radio volume down with the steering wheel button (he can have ONE noise source, not two). His pax guests are silent and watching this unfold while he runs the show for his $3.98 billed to his credit card. We sat for 3 mins. while he decided on the destination. First it was someplace on Halsted/Division then it was amended to Halsted/Diversey (walking distance). He sneezed coke snot in his hands again and reached for my radio button again and I brushed his arm away from my controls, grabbed the Lysol can and started spraying. His backseat "guests" did say "Thank You" when dropping them off.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had to live through that crap.

Those sort of gutter detris would once only walk between hits, bus it or catch a Cab. Even Cabs have a higher entry cost, so real desparados cant afford them.

Most Cabbies come standard with a "don't **** with me or my car" persona. Cabbies don't have to answer to some crazy drug controlled rating system. Most develop pretty good weapons to use against shitty riders.

You're at a huge disadvantage dealing with lowlifes in your own car. You did well, kept it together but was made to feel dirty by Uber's accommodation of the dregs of society.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I hope they froze their ass off


It was the warmest day in two weeks here....31 degrees. None of them were wearing appropriate coats or even jackets. They'll reconsider their behavior and attire when requesting the next Uber ride.

Hail away, Haley!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh My said:


> $hitcago was high as a kite tonight starting at 8pm. My car was TRASHED by 9:15.
> 
> I got a "drive to pinpoint" request. I backed up and landed right on it. Called the pax and said there was no address but I landed right on your pinpoint right at the corner of x and x. He said something about "the address is......." so I said "I'm not driving 1/2 mile around one way streets to find you, I'm directly on your pinpoint at the corner". He arrives with his posse high as a kite, jumps in the front seat (the only time I allow this when 4 pax), immediately sneezes snot in his bare hands, turns up my radio then turns up some video on his iPhone to level 158 volume. I turned the radio volume down with the steering wheel button (he can have ONE noise source, not two). His pax guests are silent and watching this unfold while he runs the show for his $3.98 billed to his credit card. We sat for 3 mins. while he decided on the destination. First it was someplace on Halsted/Division then it was amended to Halsted/Diversey (walking distance). He sneezed coke snot in his hands again and reached for my radio button again and I brushed his arm away from my controls, grabbed the Lysol can and started spraying. His backseat "guests" did say "Thank You" when dropping them off.
> 
> ...


Your mistake, I would have cancelled as soon as I seen it was nothing but trouble, what is wrong with some of you uber drivers, I guess you are into self torture.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Your mistake, I would have cancelled as soon as I seen it was nothing but trouble, what is wrong with some of you uber drivers, I guess you are into self torture.


There was no predicting this, it was a decent residential highrise address that I had just dropped a great rider at. I did tell myself there would not be one more ridiculous command or condescending remark or the trip was over. There was, I retaliated "because it's my car, that's why" and some comment was made "Omg, Omg we're paying for this - let us out" and I immediately pulled over. They were the epitome of smart ass lil club tramps like right out of a movie. Wait until Uber sees the route map for that trip then we can really go at it.


----------



## UberNoob (Aug 14, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


Don't go!!!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have kicked customers out of my car once they got in and started with their nonsense, then contacted uber and told them what happened, they had no issues with it. I guess people who have never driven Taxi or any type of transportation business before do not know how to handle situations, you need to understand that you are and have to be in control of the situation, once that is no more, you are putting yourself and your customers in a dangerous situation, don't wait till they are anal probing you before you act, you need to understand that you are a transportation business offering your services for $, that's all, nothing more nothing less , the car is your business and should be treated as such.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh My said:


> $hitcago was high as a kite tonight starting at 8pm. My car was TRASHED by 9:15.
> 
> I got a "drive to pinpoint" request. I backed up and landed right on it. Called the pax and said there was no address but I landed right on your pinpoint right at the corner of x and x. He said something about "the address is......." so I said "I'm not driving 1/2 mile around one way streets to find you, I'm directly on your pinpoint at the corner". He arrives with his posse high as a kite, jumps in the front seat (the only time I allow this when 4 pax), immediately sneezes snot in his bare hands, turns up my radio then turns up some video on his iPhone to level 158 volume. I turned the radio volume down with the steering wheel button (he can have ONE noise source, not two). His pax guests are silent and watching this unfold while he runs the show for his $3.98 billed to his credit card. We sat for 3 mins. while he decided on the destination. First it was someplace on Halsted/Division then it was amended to Halsted/Diversey (walking distance). He sneezed coke snot in his hands again and reached for my radio button again and I brushed his arm away from my controls, grabbed the Lysol can and started spraying. His backseat "guests" did say "Thank You" when dropping them off.
> 
> ...


When the customer responds back with "the address is....", nothing good is going to occur for the driver on this trip.

Do not respond until you've been at the pin for six minutes and "arrived" has been hit. At the 6 minute mark, respond with, "Unfortunately Uber sent me to the wrong location. Please double check the accuracy of your 'PICKUP LOCATION' and make a new request." Then cancel the request with either "wrong address" or "no show", then go off line until you think they got hooked up with another Uber driver. Then you can go back online. If you're lucky, you'll get $5 for the cancel, but don't count on it.

Consider it a favor to you the driver when a passenger gets the pin wrong, because those who have so little respect to look at the "PICKUP LOCATION" field when making the request show the same lack of respect when they are in your car. People who respect the driver make sure the "PICKUP LOCATION" is correct. That doesn't mean all those requests with accurate locations are respectful people. Even blind squirrels find nuts now and then. But I guarantee you pins in the wrong location come from borderline assholes. Granted some of it is just their ignorance, but I don't need my car destroyed by ignorance for any price. If you want a ride from me, get the pin right!!!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I have kicked customers out of my car once they got in and started with their nonsense, then contacted uber and told them what happened, they had no issues with it. I guess people who have never driven Taxi or any type of transportation business before do not know how to handle situations, you need to understand that you are and have to be in control of the situation, once that is no more, you are putting yourself and your customers in a dangerous situation, don't wait till they are anal probing you before you act, you need to understand that you are a transportation business offering your services for $, that's all, nothing more nothing less , the car is your business and should be treated as such.


Excellent post!!! One of the major problems with all the newbie Fuber drivers is by the time they learn some of these things....they are no longer driving. And in the mean time these self entitled asshole Fuber passengers get use to people who don't know any better kissing their asses. Suddenly....they find themselves in one of OUR cars and the reality of your words comes as a sudden and complete shock to them.....as they find their butts out on the curb.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Excellent post!!! One of the major problems with all the newbie Fuber drivers is by the time they learn some of these things....they are no longer driving. And in the mean time these self entitled asshole Fuber passengers get use to people who don't know any better kissing their asses. Suddenly....they find themselves in one of OUR cars and the reality of your words comes as a sudden and complete shock to them.....as they find their butts out on the curb.


No "newbie" "learned" anything bud. Those *****es were left at the curb within 1/2 mile of picking them up. When I was "new", one guy jumped in to do the "hold the car" thing while waiting for the rest. 3 more piled in then they tried 1 more and 2 more were coming. I just "took control" of the situation and said "EVERYBODY OUT!" The lil 5'6" "car holder" threatened to "beat my ass". So, I "took control" and rather than create a scene, took off with his hand still on the door handle and it closed itself. Is that good enough for you tough guy veterans?

You have to realize this is $hitcago and about 60% of this clientele is high and/or drunk. Without them we'd probably have no business.

I started at 8:30 am this Sunday morning and by 10am, although they were tame and non-belligerent, i've already had 2 drunks in the car (separate trips).

Uber WILL fail here especially at these rates. I give it 6 months before the only drivers that will work for them will be drunk and/or high themselves.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


....you have been blessed. Go with God.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Is that good enough for you tough guy veterans?


Definitely tough enough for me. Do you think you are typical of MOST newbies?
BTW - I would be very cautious of "taking off" with a passenger still holding onto the car....but then you are from Chicago and may be tougher/wiser than me.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Definitely tough enough for me. Do you think you are typical of MOST newbies?
> BTW - I would be very cautious of "taking off" with a passenger still holding onto the car....but then you are from Chicago and may be tougher/wiser than me.


Yes, enjoy your Ubering in Mayberry or Omaha where the height of your woes is whether that heifer will fit in your Crown Vic. I've got bills to pay.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Yes, enjoy your Ubering in Mayberry or Omaha where the height of your woes is whether that heifer will fit in your Crown Vic. I've got bills to pay.


What the **** are you talking about Chi boy?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Chi is the poster child for the crummy fare model. Chi took the hit first and have had it the longest.

If you are still driving, could you tell us why you started at rates that low. Are you making money Fri/Sat nights?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

It's apparent that Chicago drivers aren't motivated by money. They're looking for pu$$y and they appear to follow Uber's business model in getting it: take it over the objections of the world community, the passenger, the law, their cultural upbringing, and even regulations.

I take that back. They're looking to get into tighty-whiteys as well.
http://touch.towleroad.com/all/2015...pts-to-sexually-assault-male-passenger.html#1

Shocking.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What the **** are you talking about Chi boy?


We obviously speak a different language yellow girl.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh My said:


> We obviously speak a different language yellow girl.


Obviously. Mine is English. What crap are you speaking?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> It's apparent that Chicago drivers aren't motivated by money. They're looking for pu$$y and they appear to follow Uber's business model in getting it: take it over the objections of the world community, the passenger, the law, their cultural upbringing, and even regulations.
> 
> I take that back. They're looking to get into tighty-whiteys as well.
> http://touch.towleroad.com/all/2015...pts-to-sexually-assault-male-passenger.html#1
> ...


In that area, it was definitely some type of "exchange" gone awry.


----------



## DAmadNYsportsFan (Jan 5, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I got a call from uber tonight. I was deactived a few days ago. We had a conversation and he was pretty understanding, he said my rating had dropped to 4.73 because of "comments" I made. I have no idea what I did. Anyways he reactivated me which at these rates doesn't mean much but chasing late night surges while I do lyft.


deactivated for a 4.73?? the average rating in NJ is a 4.7 and you have to stay above a 4.5 to stay active. im at a 4.79 on over 1300 trips and an ops manager told me in in the top 10% in the entire state.. thats crazy a 4.73 got you temporarily deactivated.. must have been the comments you made.. what were the comments you said? im sure you remember.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

DAmadNYsportsFan said:


> deactivated for a 4.73?? the average rating in NJ is a 4.7 and you have to stay above a 4.5 to stay active. im at a 4.79 on over 1300 trips and an ops manager told me in in the top 10% in the entire state.. thats crazy a 4.73 got you temporarily deactivated.. must have been the comments you made.. what were the comments you said? im sure you remember.


Do you mean comments to passengers? There's truly nothing I've said to passengers that could've caused any issue. I was always very polite and accommodating with all of them. The email from Uber said it was because my two-week rating was below 4.4 (was a 4.38). I guess that's something new with them?

One annoying thing about that is two weeks ago I sent them an email to see if I could get a rating from NYE removed from the system because Uber's nav went on the fritz and sent me to the wrong pickup point (pax was sure they did not drop the pin there) and then gave wrong route guidance after the pickup. I figured I may have gotten a 1, but no way to be sure. They sent me a reply about "one rating doesn't matter etc etc" and a link to "Your Guide To The Uber Rating System". The guide says nothing about a 2-week rating.


----------



## jfrodo (Jan 2, 2015)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> I will not kiss ass at these rates. Uber charges no frills prices and I will give no frills service. These customers cannot even look you in the eye anymore. They live in the NYC metro area and they are paying what a taxi charges IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY. What? Change the radio station? **** no this is my car and I love Howard Stern. You thirsty ? Open your mouth and let me piss in it. Mints ? **** you this is a rideSHARE, You don't own this car I DO. You are a ****ing cheap guest like my Uncle who drinks all the booze when he comes over and never pays for shit.


I laughed so hard at this.. Funniest thing I have read all day!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I distinctly remember paying $15 (CASH) + a tip (CASH) from Detroit Metro airport to my suburban home 5 miles away back in 1998 with a suit bag. 87 octane was $1.34/gallon back then. I know this because premium 91 octane was $1.55 for my Z-28 convertible LS1.

Today I'm driving heifers and their companion, husband, significant other, partner or whatever with their 309# of shit 16 miles to O'Hare with low level gas at $2.74/gallon (cheapest) for $23 (minus 20%, $1.30 safe rider fee, self-employment tax, a toll as the freeway ramp back home was closed, a trashed car, no tip and "entitled" riders being dropped at the international terminal) stuck in traffic in a 172HP 4banger...after helping them unload all of that shit.

Had enough yet? Do the math. I did it once.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> When the customer responds back with "the address is....", nothing good is going to occur for the driver on this trip.
> 
> Do not respond until you've been at the pin for six minutes and "arrived" has been hit. At the 6 minute mark, respond with, "Unfortunately Uber sent me to the wrong location. Please double check the accuracy of your 'PICKUP LOCATION' and make a new request." Then cancel the request with either "wrong address" or "no show", then go off line until you think they got hooked up with another Uber driver. Then you can go back online. If you're lucky, you'll get $5 for the cancel, but don't count on it.
> 
> Consider it a favor to you the driver when a passenger gets the pin wrong, because those who have so little respect to look at the "PICKUP LOCATION" field when making the request show the same lack of respect when they are in your car. People who respect the driver make sure the "PICKUP LOCATION" is correct. That doesn't mean all those requests with accurate locations are respectful people. Even blind squirrels find nuts now and then. But I guarantee you pins in the wrong location come from borderline assholes. Granted some of it is just their ignorance, but I don't need my car destroyed by ignorance for any price. If you want a ride from me, get the pin right!!!!


Excellent insight Hammer!

You are right, the "relationship" starts the moment the rider requests a DRIVER'S consideration for a ride. If they are too lazy, ignorant or have expectations that a driver has ESP then it will be a troublesome ride.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Excellent insight Hammer!
> 
> You are right, the "relationship" starts the moment the rider requests a DRIVER'S consideration for a ride. If they are too lazy, ignorant or have expectations that a driver has ESP then it will be a troublesome ride.


The only problem is in a dense city like Chicago or NYC it's very common for the pickup address to be off, you would wind up cancelling 80% of your jobs.
Sometimes the people are around the block, and ask where are you ?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The only problem is in a dense city like Chicago or NYC it's very common for the pickup address to be off, you would wind up cancelling 80% of your jobs.
> Sometimes the people are around the block, and ask where are you ?


Right after that one I got a "drive to pin" and they were waiting AT the curb. He said "Thanks for picking us up". I told him usually the "drive to pins" don't work out but thanks for being ready. It was a 1.5 surge, about a $10 ride which is the most you can hope for in this rip off city.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Excellent post!!! One of the major problems with all the newbie Fuber drivers is by the time they learn some of these things....they are no longer driving. And in the mean time these self entitled asshole Fuber passengers get use to people who don't know any better kissing their asses. Suddenly....they find themselves in one of OUR cars and the reality of your words comes as a sudden and complete shock to them.....as they find their butts out on the curb.


Sometimes even Private Motorists who have nothing to do with UBER have problems kicking out UBER Riders!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Sometimes even Private Motorists who have nothing to do with UBER have problems kicking out UBER Riders!


Perfect! Do you know how many lone drunk chicks i've had pulling on my door handle outside a bar when the ride was requested by a guy?


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


Count it as a blessing. Anyone who drives for Lyft or Uber at 75 cents a mile is an idiot. You're making 60 cents and car depreciation is 57 cents a mile. Then count the miles you drive without a passenger. I quit when it dropped to that rate. You are trading equity of your car for your paychecks and losing money, kinda like a reverse mortgage on a home when eventually you have to move out or sell your home cause you have no more equity. I was breaking even at $1.20 a mile. Averaging 40,000 miles a year I would need a new car in about 5 to 6 years. Just sit down and do the math and let it sink in.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


You're moving up in the world!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

geeman said:


> Count it as a blessing. Anyone who drives for Lyft or Uber at 75 cents a mile is an idiot. You're making 60 cents and car depreciation is 57 cents a mile. Then count the miles you drive without a passenger. I quit when it dropped to that rate. You are trading equity of your car for your paychecks and losing money, kinda like a reverse mortgage on a home when eventually you have to move out or sell your home cause you have no more equity. I was breaking even at $1.20 a mile. Averaging 40,000 miles a year I would need a new car in about 5 to 6 years. Just sit down and do the math and let it sink in.


You mostly die out of a reverse mtg.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Lyft keeps sending me email threatening to deactivate me if I don't putting in more hours. lol...Although I did not say this to them but I wanted too "So what's stopping from doing it". In my latest response I did however asked if I could have a mentor assigned to me for a couple of hours, (just to see what the experience is like).

I wouldn't recommend any part-time uber/lyft drivers to go full time.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> You mostly die out of a reverse mtg.


Yea and that makes it worse cause you are still alive and have to buy a new car.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

In Houston you jump through the city's hoops or you stand to get fined and vehicle impoundment. Have seen the enforceres out twice this week myself.
Many drivers will say "screw it...not worth it" all the while ridership and awareness is steadily increasing. Not sure where this is all going to go but it appears it will become quite interesting.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

Got some drunk dude at the burbs the other friday night going on a 3-5 miles ride. I was next to the freeway and figured might as well, he ******ed about me taking the freeway so i gently pulled over to a 7-eleven, pulled out my phone, dialed 911 and told him he has 10 secs to GTFO. He quickly got out once he saw 911 on my phone. Maybe there was a faster route, but you know what? At these rates it's my way or the curb. Ty.

Obs. I didn't end the trip so he could give me a 1*, i simply kept driving knowing he would have to eventually cancel if he wanted to request another Uber, he canceled, i got my money, he didn't get to rate me and i haven't heard anything from Uber since then, all good.


----------



## Cuturita (Jan 23, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> When I got that email two months ago, I gave myself two dozen minimum fare rides. Cost me $1.60 each, so I spent like $35, still a lot cheaper than their classes. My rating is back above 4.60.
> 
> Proves that the rating system is total B.S. since it's so easy to manipulate.


I am going to tell you something !!!!!! I've been driving around with ONLY relatives or family, they did all the time on me 5 stars and guess what ??????? My stars are coming down and down can you explain me that ????? I am waiting softly sitting here and after ??? Boom ! My lawyer will talk to them lets see what shit they say about it ? They manipulate that as they want ! Because I wrote them their GPS system was not working properly they wrote me back I should know the complete city with my eyes close in other words ! And after boom ! The put my stars down again ! I think I will get some good money from UBER !!!!! Keep on going that !!


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> I will not kiss ass at these rates. Uber charges no frills prices and I will give no frills service. These customers cannot even look you in the eye anymore. They live in the NYC metro area and they are paying what a taxi charges IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY. What? Change the radio station? **** no this is my car and I love Howard Stern. You thirsty ? Open your mouth and let me piss in it. Mints ? **** you this is a rideSHARE, You don't own this car I DO. You are a ****ing cheap guest like my Uncle who drinks all the booze when he comes over and never pays for shit.


--They really ask for MINTS? Wow!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

geeman said:


> Count it as a blessing. Anyone who drives for Lyft or Uber at 75 cents a mile is an idiot. You're making 60 cents and car depreciation is 57 cents a mile. Then count the miles you drive without a passenger. I quit when it dropped to that rate. You are trading equity of your car for your paychecks and losing money, kinda like a reverse mortgage on a home when eventually you have to move out or sell your home cause you have no more equity. I was breaking even at $1.20 a mile. Averaging 40,000 miles a year I would need a new car in about 5 to 6 years. Just sit down and do the math and let it sink in.


Well put, the facts are what they are.

Personally, I always like to say ***** UBER, and **** TRAVIS KALANICK!*

It seems so appropriate. I'm sure some people don't appreciate that language, so I say it for them.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

geeman said:


> Count it as a blessing. Anyone who drives for Lyft or Uber at 75 cents a mile is an idiot. You're making 60 cents and car depreciation is 57 cents a mile. Then count the miles you drive without a passenger. I quit when it dropped to that rate. You are trading equity of your car for your paychecks and losing money, kinda like a reverse mortgage on a home when eventually you have to move out or sell your home cause you have no more equity. I was breaking even at $1.20 a mile. Averaging 40,000 miles a year I would need a new car in about 5 to 6 years. Just sit down and do the math and let it sink in.


Yeah, it's amazing what people will do. It's also very sad that so many are that desperate (and stupid).

The rates in my city finally shot back up to a lofty $1/mile.  Are you ****ing kidding me? Calculators are extremely cheap people, get one.

Hey Kalanick, suck it!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

geeman said:


> Count it as a blessing. Anyone who drives for Lyft or Uber at 75 cents a mile is an idiot. You're making 60 cents and car depreciation is 57 cents a mile. Then count the miles you drive without a passenger. I quit when it dropped to that rate. You are trading equity of your car for your paychecks and losing money, kinda like a reverse mortgage on a home when eventually you have to move out or sell your home cause you have no more equity. I was breaking even at $1.20 a mile. Averaging 40,000 miles a year I would need a new car in about 5 to 6 years. Just sit down and do the math and let it sink in.


You can 'make' much more than that and lose money. That's not even trying to figure in the EXTREMELY HIGH liability factory, as well as all of the other Uber BS.

I drove Uber (4) months. That was (4) months longer than I should have.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, it's amazing what people will do. It's also very sad that so many are that desperate (and stupid).
> 
> The rates in my city finally shot back up to a lofty $1/mile.  Are you ****ing kidding me? Calculators are extremely cheap people, get one.
> 
> Hey Kalanick, suck it!


Congratulations on that Full USD$1


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> I will not kiss ass at these rates. Uber charges no frills prices and I will give no frills service. These customers cannot even look you in the eye anymore. They live in the NYC metro area and they are paying what a taxi charges IN A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY. What? Change the radio station? **** no this is my car and I love Howard Stern. You thirsty ? Open your mouth and let me piss in it. Mints ? **** you this is a rideSHARE, You don't own this car I DO. You are a ****ing cheap guest like my Uncle who drinks all the booze when he comes over and never pays for shit.


Ah I miss home


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I got a deactivation email today: "Your rating over the last two weeks is below a 4.40. When your recent two week rating falls below 4.4 then your account is subject to review." Then a link to their training class, which I assume is really just another revenue stream for them, to attend to get reactivated.
> 
> So I think that's a wrap for me. I was going to have to deactivate by the end of February or my insurance company said they would drop me. Thought I'd be able to get a few more weeks in. Wasn't doing it much anyway. My paycheck last week was $12.


You get deactivated for total rating over last 100 rides, sounds like you didn't have enough trips to help the average.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> So you probably only did what like 90 hours and 70 -80 rides?


She spent all her time on this forum, instead of actually going out and trying to make some sort of money on Uber lol


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Roogy said:


> I did 60 rides in total since I began in late October. My overall rating is 4.69 per the partners.uber site. Prior to NYE my rating was 4.85 at partners.uber. I did 14 rides on NYE.
> 
> Yeah I also had not heard of this "recent two week rating" criteria. I suspect it may be a new thing to funnel more drivers into their $50 "7x7 executive training" class.


Another one bites the dust..


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> wow i wonder if they are doing that for real.? That would be crazy


Mr Black Prince, we make a shit ton of money for Uber, we aren't going anywhere my friend, even with the bs rating. They dropped this girl because she makes no money for them..


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Congratulations on that Full USD$1


I quit at $1.15, and was a fool for running the first mile at that.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I quit at $1.15, and was a fool for running the first mile at that.


But Uber execs are making a ton, getting blow jobs from cream of the crop bimbos, living in supreme mansions, and traveling worldwide. Surely ruining your own car to help them in their obscene wealth would be worth your going back.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> You mostly die out of a reverse mtg.


When Actuaries get their calculations wrong on those reverse mortgages, they may well send out an Assassin to put an end to your long retirement and balance the books!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> But Uber execs are making a ton, getting blow jobs from cream of the crop bimbos, living in supreme mansions, and traveling worldwide. Surely ruining your own car to help them in their obscene wealth would be worth your going back.


Yep, they're ate up with The Three Poisons - Greed, Hatted, and Delusion. Many eventually learn, some don't. I think Kalanick is definitely one of the demented ones. He'll die lost.


----------



## The Captain (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow~~~~ hearing all these stories,i am bailing out......where is that rip cord again~~~LOL


----------

